# Sulawesi Shrimp...



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know some places where I can find Sulawesi shrimp...? Any ideas would be great.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

PJ's pets got some in i think.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay the one in Square One.? Brent's store.? I was there a few weeks ago and did not see any. But thanks for letting me know. Does anyone know of anyone else who may have some.?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

AI has the cardinals!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Pjs keeps them in the back so you have to ask for them. AI was out of cardinals when I was there yesterday but they had a harlequin, red orchid and gold flake.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Who is "AI"...?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

shrimp101 said:


> Who is "AI"...?


Aqua Inspiration 
http://www.aquainspiration.com/


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh cool matti2uude THANKS. I live out of town so I guess next weekend a road trip is in order for me for the shrimp.  I want a few sulawsi shrimp to add to my planted shrimp tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just in case, if you haven't had any sulawesi shrimps before, make sure you do some research on the requirements before getting some. They require much different parameters comparing to other dwarft shrimps, especially the temp andnph.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank You Randy for the note - but rest assured I never get any animal without doing ALL of my research first.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

shrimp101 said:


> Thank You Randy for the note - but rest assured I never get any animal without doing ALL of my research first.


Good for you. It's just that I've seen people attempting to keep those with CRS so I thought I'd run the risk of being annoying.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL Hey no worries after being on this site for a wee while I can understand where you are coming from! I see allot of people on here as well get things, animals or plants for that matter and not know anything at all about em. PS No worries you were not annoying - LOL.


----------

